# Veitnamese Mossy Frog, Tads, & Eggs



## jerry b (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi
Me and the boy bought her a new camera for mothers day last week. So we've been playing with it this weekend. First post so bear with the slop. All of these photos are from this weekend 18-20th.


1.2.1 Vietnamese Mossy Frogs we keep in a 20WX18DX31H aquarium

Eggs they laid Thursday night. 
31 eggs and so far 17 are viable.
Yeah, that's my hairy leg in the back ground.









Same eggs that were on the log. Scraped them off Friday night.

















Some of the tadpoles we have in various stages of development. 16oz. Deli Cups kept at room temp 74-76 and changed every other day.









Size comparison of a couple different ones. 
1st is about 5? days out of the egg
2nd I dunno, but you get the point. They get pretty big.

















The happy parents.
















Hard to tell but this ones 1/2 in the water.









Thanks for looking.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 16, 2007)

congrats! thats great. I would love to get some of those frogs!


----------



## froggie4queen (Apr 9, 2007)

Nice going with the camera. You have a bit of work on your hands with all those "babies". Good Luck!


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Great photos! How many tads do you have now?


----------



## fishy332003 (Feb 15, 2004)

plan to sell some of these baby?


----------



## jerry b (Mar 30, 2007)

*My Bad*

OOPS!
I was looking at my post and something didnt seem right. The first pic of the eggs on the grape wood was taken on Wed the 16th and the eggs were laid Tue the 15th. Sorry  The rest of its right.





> Arachnophilist Posted: Sun May 20, 2007 10:27 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> congrats! thats great. I would love to get some of those frogs!





> froggie4queen Posted: Sun May 20, 2007 10:41 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Nice going with the camera. You have a bit of work on your hands with all those "babies". Good Luck!


Thanks! They are fun! Constant "hoot, hoot"out of the boy and you'll be wrestling them off the end of the cricket bottle when feeding.


> Dendrobait Posted: Sun May 20, 2007 10:55 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Great photos! How many tads do you have now?


Thanks! 50 sum tads in various stages, not counting the ones in the eggs.


> fishy332003 Posted: Sun May 20, 2007 11:38 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> plan to sell some of these baby?


Yeah, some day.

I'll post some more pics of the eggs in a day or 2.


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

Wow that's very cool. Well done.


----------



## frogfan (Jun 24, 2005)

Hey Jerry, I sent you an email with some questions about the mossies...


----------



## greg3509 (May 13, 2007)

*plants used*

hello jerry B

just wanted to ask what type of live plants are you using in the tank.

thanks

Greg


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

Beautiful frogs! But as a newb I have to ask; what makes a frog *mossy*? Is it its _skin _or?


----------



## jerry b (Mar 30, 2007)

> ED's_Fly_Meat_Inc Posted: Tue May 22, 2007 12:35 am Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Wow that's very cool. Well done.


Thanks!


> greg3509 Posted: Wed May 23, 2007 7:15 pm Post subject: plants used
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


 Hi Greg
4 Bamboo stalks that are about 24in. to the tips of the leaves and the top 5in. of the stalk is spiraled. I bought them at home depot. 



> §lipperhead Posted: Wed May 23, 2007 7:27 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Beautiful frogs! But as a newb I have to ask; what makes a frog mossy? Is it its skin or?


Thanks! Their skin is "pointy" so they look like a clump of moss sitting there.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

O wow that's cool! I'm guessing they are not dart frogs?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Have you tried to raise the tads communally?


----------



## jerry b (Mar 30, 2007)

> §lipperhead Posted: Thu May 24, 2007 1:11 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> O wow that's cool! I'm guessing they are not dart frogs?


Yes, very cool! First time I ever came across them it took me awhile to see them and they were in plain sight. Nope, not darts.





> zBrinks Posted: Thu May 24, 2007 8:53 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Have you tried to raise the tads communally?


I have not kept any together for long periods of time, but they are not cannibalistic. The wife stays at home and enjoys changing the cups so....


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice! Could you post an overview shot of the tank?


----------



## jerry b (Mar 30, 2007)

> Shockfrog Posted: Sat May 26, 2007 8:20 am Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Nice! Could you post an overview shot of the tank?


Thanks! Sorry it took so long. These 3 photos are literally out of a hundred or so.
Again trying to learn the camera. Still not the best pics.

20WX18DX31H with about 10 gallons of water in it. There is a duetto 150 in the bottom. Yeah, I see the cord also. 


















Overhead. While taking these pics I found some new eggs. Bottom left on the grapewood. Hmm.. 2.2



















A couple pics I took in the dark the other night. The spikes on their butts kill me. Disregard the hard water stains.


























You've gotta love their texture.


























Thanks again for the intrest folks!


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Wow, that last picture is very cool. I am thinking about getting some mossies, so when yours get old enough and you want to sell them send a PM my way. How long did it take your mossies to breed? 

Thanks for the great pics, curt.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

Those eyes are stunning!


----------



## xAlkalinexTrio12 (Aug 9, 2006)

i am thinking about getting a couple of these guys.....where would you recommend i get some?


----------



## spawn (Jan 2, 2007)

Gorgeous frogs. I agree -- last picture is surreal!


----------



## jerry b (Mar 30, 2007)

> Curt61 Posted: Tue May 29, 2007 5:07 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Thanks! Bought 3 last spring as "subadults?" and 1 from Patrick at Saurian late last summer. They started laying eggs late last year.


> xAlkalinexTrio12 Posted: Wed May 30, 2007 7:08 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> i am thinking about getting a couple of these guys.....where would you recommend i get some?


Patrick would be who I ask, or watch the classifieds.


> §lipperhead Posted: Wed May 30, 2007 2:50 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Those eyes are stunning!





> spawn Posted: Fri Jun 01, 2007 5:26 am Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Gorgeous frogs. I agree -- last picture is surreal!


Thanks! 


> jerry b Posted: Sun May 27, 2007 1:03 pm Post subject:
> There is a duetto 150 in the bottom.


It's a duetto 100. oops 
My son called me at work yesterday and said he was watching them deposit eggs. He tried to get a pic but they had moved before he got one. Next time.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2007)

Hm, what's the largest clutch these guys can lay? There's tons!  8) Are their habitats similar to PDF's or do they need a half water half land kind of aquarium?


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

WOW, yes the eyes are amazing.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

kyle1745 said:


> WOW, yes the eyes are amazing.


Arent they also known as the Token Bug-eyed frog ?

nice pics.

S


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

I have heard that the female of this species also calls. Have you found that to be true in your experience Jerry??


----------



## jerry b (Mar 30, 2007)

> §lipperhead Posted: Sat Jun 02, 2007 6:56 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hm, what's the largest clutch these guys can lay? There's tons! Are their habitats similar to PDF's or do they need a half water half land kind of aquarium?


 Around 30 eggs a clutch. More water than land is what works for me.


> Hayden Posted: Fri Jun 08, 2007 11:28 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I have heard that the female of this species also calls. Have you found that to be true in your experience Jerry??


Not unless they sound exactly like a male. I'm not saying they dont but I've never noticed a female call. Even when startled they dont make a sound. I would like to hear from someone who says their female calls.

Kyle and Shawn
Thanks!


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

Oh good, because I have 2 Mossies, and one calls all the time and the other is still a Juvie, but I posted an add on here that I was looking for a proven female Mossy because I had a male that called all the time and someone (can't remember the name) replied back that my "male" could be a female because female Mossies call as well. Thanks for clearing things up.


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

Hey guys, we have a 1.2 group of adult mossies and yes both sexes call. You will hear the usual whooping sound going and then while that one keeps calling a squawking sort of sound will chime in. Since we only have one male we know that it is a female calling. They are two distinct sounds though. Just thought I could help out a little here. Enjoy your mossies guys. They are great frogs. We actually think that their calls sound some what alien like! :roll: Weird, I know.

-Shelley


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

But the "whooping" call is definitely the male then. That's what mine sounds like. Thanks for clearing things up guys.


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm gonna bring this thread back from the dead for a sec...

what do you feed these guys? I'm assuming crickets and roaches but they're notorious for drowning themselves aren't they?


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I hope you're talking about the food and not the frogs!

Patrick notes that he fed them in a bowl (sounds like it was a floating bowl but I'm not sure how a frog that size wouldn't flip it over...). For my smaller Theloderma, I just toss in the crickets, and the adults have even been caught eating the drowned insects :lol: The adults eat all the crickets, and the tadpoles eat the frog poop :lol: all clean...

I'm sure sitting a heavy bowl on a brick or something would allow you to put in a bowl that they wouldn't flip over and have it similar in height at the rim as the waterline or something.


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

lol yeah I was referring to the feeders. Thanks Corey. I'm thinking about getting a pair of these for my exo at work.


----------



## jerry b (Mar 30, 2007)

I before e except after c. Still cant believe nobody called me on that in the post title. lol

Adults just crickets. I've never tried a tub with the adults. A large piece of cork bark slanted out of the water is what I feed them on. Very,very few crickets drown. I've never seen the adults eat drowned crickets but have seen them eat the ones that are "skipping" across the water. I quit harvesting eggs and dont scoop the tadpoles out for a couple weeks so they eat the occasional drowned cricket. The background in their tank goes to the top so I've not tried roaches with them for fear of escape. 

Froglets I feed cricket's and roaches. I've tried the tub thing submerged in water with froglets and I did not like it. I keep small #'s of froglets in tubs with damp paper towels. This way I can also feed roaches. Which they love.

IMHO, I dont think the females make any sounds. Yes there is a couple other sounds besides the constant "hoot, hoot" but I've seen the males make these other calls. There is 2 lower pitched short chirps mixed in with the "hoot,hoot" when they are being amorouse and 1 when a boy is on another boy. The latter is a pathetic chirp the boy on bottom makes. We'll hear it, look at each other and say "The boys are on each other again" I laugh as she's in front of the viv waving her arms bitching at them to get off each other cause it's not going to work.

Jerry


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I have the 4 I got from Jerry in early September set up in an 18x18x24 exo-terra with a full water bottom. Twice a week, I pull the frogs and place them in a shoebox sized sterilite container, that Ive placed about a dozen dusted crickets in. At first, I left them in the container overnight, but now the mossies eat all the crickets within 20 minutes. I typically feed them in the evening.


----------

